# What kind of caterpillars are these eating my sunflowers?



## Austin S. (Jul 25, 2014)

Just noticed them on our giant sunflower plants today. Seem to be doing quit a bit of damage. I looked them up but cannot find a picture of the butterfly or moth. Any ideas?


----------



## HungryGhost (Jul 25, 2014)

They look like the caterpillars of the painted lady butterfly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 25, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> They look like the caterpillars of the painted lady butterfly.


I think you're right. Spray plants with nicotine solution (organic short lived poison). The caterpillars are very susceptible to it.


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 25, 2014)

The caterpillars of the painted lady look a bit different than these. The ones on the plants are jet black with red. The flowers have already bloomed, just waiting for the season to finish up so I can cut the heads off and make some seeds, so I will keep them alive and update this thread with their progress!


----------



## The Snark (Jul 25, 2014)

Austin S. said:


> The caterpillars of the painted lady look a bit different than these. The ones on the plants are jet black with red. The flowers have already bloomed, just waiting for the season to finish up so I can cut the heads off and make some seeds, so I will keep them alive and update this thread with their progress!


That is even better. Your real problem and enemy are mites. If infested they bore into the seed cases and you get a powdery mess instead of a seed.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 25, 2014)

HungryGhost said:


> They look like the caterpillars of the painted lady butterfly.


Very good.  You're correct.

  painted ladies tend to favor asterids, however they also are fond of mallows.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Aug 6, 2014)

Please consider catching some when they begin to "disappear" in order to pupate-AND bone up on caring for them in their pupal form.
Since many kinds of caterpillars do "take off" as they prepare to pupate there may be no other way to find out what they actually are.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, the tribe Nymphalini can be quite destructive..

 I think these might actually be red admiral caterpillars.  Identifying caterpillars from this tribe is said to be frustrating because all of these species can have morphs that appear identical, not to mention they're all highly variable, and all will happily munch on the same plants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 7, 2014)

Well whatever they were, something came along and killed every single one of them (31) 
Not a single survivor. I should have taken them inside and cared for them, ahh.
Really was looking forward to watching them grow.


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got lime green caterpillars eating mine up but they are hairless.


----------

